# Sig Blocks



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a quick moan, there seems to be a trend now and they are all quite large so a post can be HUGE

I thought there was a limit to the size :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Don't know what you mean..
Stef


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

All the rolling road signature images are within the limit of size and dimensions :wink:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

robokn said:


> Just a quick moan, there seems to be a trend now and they are all quite large so a post can be HUGE
> 
> I thought there was a limit to the size :roll:


Are you feeling a bit left out Rob :lol:

I am


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thought you were coming to the RR day Rob..Frase might sort you for a signature..
Steve


----------

